# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Learn English - Грамматика, переводы, словарный запас  Шведская стенка - what is it called in English?

## Анатолий

What is it called in English (not the girl but the thing behind her  ::   ), I only need that ladderlike thing, in Russia it is often made of wood? I don't know if "monkey bars" is the correct translation. I want to find a seller of such equipment in Australia.

----------


## kwatts59

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  
Sorry, can't think of the name right now. 
Uh, maybe ladder?

----------


## Анатолий

> Sorry, can't think of the name right now. 
> Uh, maybe ladder?

 No, sorry, in fact, gaps between horizontal bars can be much smaller and space between vertical boards much wider, the Russian name means "Swedish wall", it can take up the whole wall. I am surprised it's not common in the West, if I don't find it, I'll have to build myself for my my baby son  ::  I'd prefer to know what it's called.

----------


## Triton

Maybe you should ask this question in the Scandinavian lounge.  ::

----------


## Анатолий

Don't know why it's called Swedish. I checked a number of sites, seems like a few people are in the same boat, looking for the wall bars used for training.  
Long ago it was available here, in Canadian Ikea:  http://www.sissel-online.com/models/908_wbu-25.php

----------


## Анатолий

Any more suggestions about the translation?

----------


## kwatts59

I scanned the far reaches of the internet and I could not find the name for those bars.  However, I think that you can probably call it a "fitness ladder" or an "excercise ladder".

----------


## Анатолий

> I scanned the far reaches of the internet and I could not find the name for those bars.  However, I think that you can probably call it a "fitness ladder" or an "excercise ladder".

 Thanks Kwatts59. Could you do me a favour please? If you were to search on the local web (ebay, local stores), would you call it a "fitness ladder" or an "exercise ladder". The name doesn't matter I just want to be understood. I really have difficulty describing when I call a shop, saying that I am after that thing.

----------


## saibot

I found a picture of that piece of equipment, and it was called a "Power Tower".

----------


## Анатолий

> I found a picture of that piece of equipment, and it was called a "Power Tower".

 Does it look like this one?

----------


## Zhenya

Is this what is called "Ribbstolar" in Sweden?

----------


## Анатолий

> Is this what is called "Ribbstolar" in Sweden?

 No idea.

----------


## Dillen

I found this by browsing for "Fitness+ladder".  It seems to be part of a professional gym.     
-here's it's info-  *Vertical Climbing Ladder*
Contact Us for Pricing and Availability  
 Increase their agility with this climbing ladder. Includes 4” (102mm) square x 11 gauge (3mm) Allied Flo-Coat® galvanized steel tube posts, aluminum post caps, and 1.315” (33mm) O.D. x 12 gauge (3mm) Allied Flo-Coat® galvanized steel tube bars.  
This may not be exactly what you're looking for, but if it'll do, then you can access their webpage *here*

----------


## Анатолий

Thanks very much! 
I didn't see an Australian rep on their web page. I am in Melbourne. I wonder what's the price of having it here - the equipment looks good. I'll get in touch with them.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

They are called either gym bars or gym ladders, or fitness ladder, or fitness bars, or wall bars, I don't think there is a specific term...  
we have a name for it in Norwegian, it is called ribvegg = wall ribs, but no swedish involvement in the name, luckily...  ::

----------


## kwatts59

Why do people spend so much money on excercise equipment? 
I do push-ups, sit ups and go jogging in the park.

----------


## Rtyom

> Why do people spend so much money on excercise equipment? 
> I do push-ups, sit ups and go jogging in the park.

 I think you are satified with what you have and what you do. That's the answer.

----------


## Анатолий

> Why do people spend so much money on excercise equipment? 
> I do push-ups, sit ups and go jogging in the park.

 Because equipment adds fun to the exercise and I need this one for my kids as I said before.

----------


## Dillen

Люди доверяют машинам, больше, чем они делают их собственное тело. Я полагаю, что эта причина - почему есть много машин, проданных каждый год.

----------


## Rtyom

> Люди доверяют машинам, больше, чем они делают их собственное тело. Я полагаю, что эта причина - почему есть много машин, проданных каждый год.

 Да, Диллен, это одна из проблем современной цивилизации. Людям легче поверить во что-то другое, чем в собственные силы, когда приходит время действовать.

----------

